# 2020 hurricane 198 df140hp suzuki power pole gps like new 39k



## skeg (Nov 12, 2009)

2020 hurricane 198 ref two fishing chairs 10 inch draft df140hp suzuki with over 5 years warranty left, light gray, power pole gps fishfinder pics on request call brad at 409-370-3555


----------

